# Proxes 4's anyone?



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey,

Has anyone tried a set of Proxes 4's on their GTO yet? Les Schwab sells them. I usually get my tires through Tire Rack, but I like the look of these.

Les Schwab Tire Centers - Your Performance Headquarters For Tires and Wheels


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just put them on my car, they're alright. I use to have cheap mastercrafts on mine which were a lot stronger but only lasted 11k miles. The toyos have a soft sidewall so theyre good in a strait line and on a launch but if you like to switch lanes at high speeds on the highway, they're not too good.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input!


----------

